# Melafix?



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I went to petsmart and got some melafix about a week ago. The directions on the bottle said 1 tsp/10 gal for 3 days. I treated for 3 days (finrot) and have not been treting for at least two. 

Ever since I started the treatment my betta has gotten really agressive. He flares at absolutely everything. He's been pestering the shrimp and knocking the snail off the tank walls. I've had this fish for about 6 months and he's ALWAYS been calm. I had him in with 6 neons for about 3 months without any harm done. Has anyone every had their fish become agressive because of melafix?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Never heard of it. Melafix has no medication in it. He may finally be healthy though. Sick fish are much calmer and lethargic than healthy ones.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed tha with my other male, but unhealthy for 6 months? He looks pretty bad now, Ive gotten to doing 20% w/c a day and scrubbing algae every 2 days and the tank is still really cloudy. The Nitrates/Ammonia is fine I don't really know what's going on. Guess that's not relevent but he looks worse than usual.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, he's probably feeling pretty darn good! LOL - sorry he is troubling you.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I guess if he's feeling better thats what really matters.. He looks bad still. His color seems brighter but maybe that's just under the new light I put in there.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I guess if he's feeling better thats what really matters.. He looks bad still. His color seems brighter but maybe that's just under the new light I put in there.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, his color is looking wonderful, although is tail isn't looking much better yet. The bottle says to treat for seven days but I'm tempted to try again, any advice?

Also, is melafix something that can be used as a preventitave or should it just be used as a cure?


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh yeah, I ment to mention I've bumped up vacuuming his tank to every other day, it does between 30%-50% waterchange. I've been told this is a bit much but it's the best I can do to keep his tank from getting cloudy.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

cure only... I'd keep treating it for another couple days and let the fins grow back naturally (takes a few weeks)


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

When a bettas fins grow back in do they come in his colour? My bettas torn fin is coming in clear?.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

From what I've seen it does come in somewhat clear at first, like a patch between the two parts of split fins and then it turns his color.

Alright, I'll treat for a couple more days.


----------

